# Joe White Crystal Wheat



## jphowman (5/9/14)

I've just noticed this in a few shops.

Has anyone tried this? How different is it to their norml crystal?


----------



## DU99 (5/9/14)

one its "wheat"not barley
Wheat and rye are huskless, so they have no burnt husks, and therefore greatly reduced bitterness,[SIZE=small]wheat crystal has a sweet taste, with caramel, toffee flavours.[/SIZE]


----------



## jphowman (5/9/14)

Sorry, I should have been more specific.

Toffee and caramel are descriptors which could be applied to most crystal malts. Simpsons crystal oats have been described as having a sweet berry-nut flavor, which is not what I would have expected from crystal oats.
I'm wondering if this malt has a similarly unique flavor that I wouldn't expect.


----------

